# Easy places to small pier/land fish with 2 young sons?



## horn1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Headed to pensacola beach for the first time.

I'm looking for easy spots to fish with my 2 young boys (ages 5 and 7)other than fishing the big piers. I just don't think we have the proper fishing gear needed to fish the higher piers off the beach. We have 1 seven foot pool that I can rig up a wire leader but only have 2 small little zebco poles for the kids. 

Are there any other smaller piers or land fishing where we can go where it will be easier to cast in around pensacola beach? Are there any boat docks where we can throw an easy line in? I know this might require me getting a fishing license.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

horn1 said:


> Headed to pensacola beach for the first time.
> 
> I'm looking for easy spots to fish with my 2 young boys (ages 5 and 7)other than fishing the big piers. I just don't think we have the proper fishing gear needed to fish the higher piers off the beach. We have 1 seven foot pool that I can rig up a wire leader but only have 2 small little zebco poles for the kids.
> 
> ...


The only spot you don't need a fishing liscense is pcola beach pier or others like it where you pay to fish. They have a blanket liscense that covers everyone fishing. The kids may enjoy the pier, you can walk it for a buck and check it out. Plenty of people there will help landing fish usually. Seen a guy long time back strip the gears on a zebco fighting a cobia ended up hand-lining it in and throwing reel away.


----------

